
4 Linux Distributions for Gaming - jrepinc
https://opensource.com/article/20/5/linux-gaming
======
jamesgeck0
Seems like a low quality article. The author doesn't seem to recognize that
Lakka is using the default RetroArch UI.

Recommending the Flatpack version of Steam is also questionable; not every
game will work with it, and it seems to have issues with game controllers on
some distros.

TBH, I don't know that I'd recommend Steam on any distro but Ubuntu.
Developers pushing out quick Linux builds without understanding what they're
doing seem to have a bad habit of dynamically linking against Ubuntu
libraries, which may not necessarily match other distros.

